# Space Wolves from Stormclaw Box Set For Sale UK + Worldwide



## Beastwoe (May 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I have all of the Space Wolves models still in their sprues from the Stormclaw Boxed set;

Looking to sell them all as one bundle.

PM me with offers

I am based in the UK but can sell worldwide (will need to add to price to cover shipping cost).

Beastwoe


----------

